# Australian Conventions?



## michaelreay (Mar 18, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me if there is going to be a convention in NSW, and if so where and when?:lol:


----------



## witching-hour-wolf (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know of any in NSW, but there's going to be one here in Melbourne in December if you can come. http://www.midfur.com.au/index.html


----------



## Kasarn (Mar 19, 2008)

FurJAM is Sydney's large furmeet and will probably be sometime in September.

Apparently a new AusGather is going to be held in June down in Canberra, but I haven't heard any details.

There is also RivFur, in Brisbane, which will be held on July 4-6.

For more info, join the Ozfurry mailing list or look through the Furstralia forums.


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 19, 2008)

not sure if this counts as a con but the Sydney Gay Mardi Gras has a furry presence......

Lemme know if i'm wrong


----------



## Kasarn (Mar 20, 2008)

furcity said:
			
		

> not sure if this counts as a con but the Sydney Gay Mardi Gras has a furry presence......
> 
> Lemme know if i'm wrong


I was going to mention it, but it's already done for the year.
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Sydney_Gay_and_Lesbian_Mardi_Gras

There was also the small DiFFur (Dubbo in February), which may be held as an annual thing.


----------



## possum (Apr 18, 2008)

Kasarn said:
			
		

> There was also the small DiFFur (Dubbo in February), which may be held as an annual thing.



Quite Right, attendance this year making it the fourth largest furry meet in Australia, as far as i'm aware it is to be an annual thing, with some advertising and apparently a site posted later in the year, i think Furstralia is hosting it.


----------



## possum (Apr 18, 2008)

The Nsw area has a couple of meets, the only convention is at the end of the year in melbourne. The 2 main NSW meets are Furjam and Diffur, the latter being a new annual event with a fairly good attendance rate, held in dubbo, during late february, main events including video nights, art jams and touring the Western Plains Zoo, arguably the best in all australia.


----------

